# Mali is at the Avian Vets (Update: Mali's Home)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tonight when I went to check on the Cockatiels, I found Mali on the bottom of the cage, she was breathing very heavily, panting and she was also gasping for air. I messaged a Cockatiel breeder that I know and asked her if she knows what I could do until tomorrow morning, she rang me then and said that she has to take one of her Cockatiels to the Avian Vet at 6:15pm and that she could pick me up and I could go with her - so I rang the Vets and asked if I could get Mali in to be seen, explained what had happened and that it's pretty urgent, they said they're booked out but I begged and they eventually said that I could be squeezed in. So I waited for the lady (Cockatiel breeder that I know) to go to the Avian Vets and then she would come and pick me up once she had finished, she rang when she was on her way and then picked Mali and myself up. 

We got the Avian Vets and got seen 5 minutes late (this was about 6:40pm) and I explained what was wrong and etc etc, the Avian Vet asked me questions and took a sample of her poop, and I said that I think she's had respiratory problems for awhile, then I was asked a bunch of questions again (does she have contact with other birds, does she eat well; things like that) and the Avian Vet said he thinks it could be her air sacs and that they're "thick walled"? he said he's going to keep Mali there overnight and tomorrow he'll do blood tests, xrays, gram stain and there was a few more but forgot (he was saying lots so can't remember every single word) what they are. He's started her on antibiotics tonight too while she's there for the night. 

Tomorrow I've gotta ring the Avian Vet at 12pm to find out results on everything that's going to be done on Mali, I'm hoping it's not going to be as worse as I think it will be.  

I'm very lucky the lady that I know was able to take me there, otherwise I don't think she would've made it through the night!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's how my cockatiel died a few years ago. A sudden respiratory problem. But within a minute of noticing him breath like that the next min I looked he was dead. Glad you found your bird in time and that Mali is at the best place for help with whatevers wrong with her. Hope your doing ok too. I know how stressful it can be being away from your pets. Even worse when you just don't know what is happening to them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, poor Mali  I hope she gets better and that it is not contagious


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*the Avian Vet said he thinks it could be her air sacs and that they're "thick walled"*
*------------------------------------------------------*

Thickened air sacs is called _Air sacculitis'_ It is secondary to aspergilliosis, mycobacteriosis, severe bacterial or fungal infection. 

Another cause if the tests do not show bacteria or fungal as the cause could be from blunt trauma like hitting hard into something, or a slight rib fracture. This can cause subcutaneous emphysema (the open mouth breathing) 

Hopefully there is no fluids that have built up in the air sacs. If there is fluid accumulation this could also put pressure on the heart and lead to congestive heart failure.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

srtiels I replied to your post in the other forum. 

I rang the AV at 11:30am (I couldn't wait 'til 12pm), he said she's a lot brighter today then when she was last night, she had a dose of antibiotics last night and she's doing really well. They are doing xrays and that later on this afternoon so I have to ring back at 4pm. Looks like she'll be staying there another night though.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Solace, so sorry to hear your little one is poorly, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that she will be ok, although it is sounding promising that she is already looking better.

Keep us posted on her progress

((Hugs))

Jenny


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mali is home, I went and picked her up last night.  The xrays were done and she's got chronic pneumonia and infection in the air sacs - she's on antibiotics for the next 8 days and then she'll be going to see the Avian Vet again in 9 days which is the day after she'll be finished her antibiotics. 

When the lady brought her out to me at the Vets she started swaying and hissing at me!  I gave her scratches though and she was okay and started chirping lots. She looks really worn out, so makes me wonder if she's slept at all. Her breathing is a lot better now then when it was when I rushed her to the Avian Vets, she's not breathing heavy at all, not panting or gasping for breath, so the antibiotics are doing wonderful wonders!

For now, I have her in a spare cage in my room that I scrubbed really well until she's finished her antibiotics and gone back to the Avian Vet and got the all clear, the cage is small, but she won't be in it for long, plus I'm going to let her out every day for a few hours so she's not locked up for the next 9 days. I'll keep you's updated on her progress too.

Here's a few photos I took of her when we got home from the Avian Vets last night. (after she finished feeding her face) BTW, her face is a bit messy from the antibiotics.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been following this thread and I'm glad you got Mali all straightened out. She is beautiful!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Renae, so glad you have her home, it is probably better she is in a smaller cage, otherwise she might get carried away and use up her valuable energy on running around when she needs to be relaxing and getting better.

Just a thought but I expect you have already thought of this, is she being kept nice and warm, if she gets cold it might not help her recovery?

Jenny


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Good to hear that she is home. I hope that she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She has a hot water bottle on the side of the cage to keep her warm at all times - she is breathing a bit heavy again, but I think it's the cold weather and she's only been on the antibiotics for 4 days now with another 4 days until she's finished and then she's going back to see the Avian Vet again.


----------

